# Canine Caviar = 6 Months Later



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

This Is A Review of CANINE CAVIAR, almost 6-months later.

Riley had environmental allergies and always seemed to have skin issues no matter what he was eating. He had an allergic reaction to the Grains in the Salman A La Veg and Chicken A La Veg FROMM formulas. So I switched him back to Acana, which he had eaten before and always done well on. Well, Acana changed their formula and he broke out really bag and his skin was real dry... the vet suggested giving him fish oils. I was giving him Nordic Naturals Omega-3 Pet. It still wasn't helping all that much. He would get little dark round dry spots and some red on my tummy area. He Always got these spots on Acana, but I chalked it up to his environmental allergies....?!

I switched him to *Canine Caviar* and haven't had Any Issues Whatsoever ever since. Here is a "Before" a photo just "7-days later" and a photo about "5-months later". You can see that he is now completely 100% Clear and has been after eating it for about 4-weeks. He also literally shrieks and does circles at meal time, which makes me Very Very Happy!!

When Riley went for his yearly check-up, after he had only been eating Canine Caviar for 2 months, his Vet was Amazed at how great he looked and how well he was doing!!

These "White Pages" 28-pages of Info. will tell pretty much everything you need to know about the Company.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=1&ved =0CD4QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tradekey.com%2Fbro chure%2F60996-3841061-4%2F.pdf&ei=AK7-UNbbLuT00QGlsIDAAQ&usg=AFQjCNEI7lTZGL5710E7TWYt31y 2En466Q&sig2=ATACPm84rc2Kpj_-erl7Fw


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

*Where To Buy Canine Caviar*

I started Riley on the Wild Ocean for 3-months… he then ate a 1lb bag of the Wilderness; he has been eating Open Sky for the past 3-months. I just bought a 4.4lb bag of Wilderness and will start him eating that for the next 3-months.

Canine Caviar is normally sold at the smaller boutique type shops. There is a place here in the City that sells it and a few places out in Virginia near me that sell it. 

If you have any small pet shops you could even call them and ask if they can order it for you. The place in Virginia doesn't carry it in their store, but they can order me whatever I want through one of Canine Caviar's reps.

You can check their website, where they have a Store Locator... but sometimes the stores that carry it don't register with it, which is why it is best to call the store. Or you could give their 1-800 number a call and they can tell you if there are shops near you. A friend of mine who is in Riverside, CA called the number and they even sent her a FREE 4.4lb. Bag of Open Sky!!

http://mycaninecaviar.com/locator/

1-800-392-7898 - I believe they are on California time. PST

The first bag I ordered off of Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at Chewy.com
I ordered on a Sunday and it was at my door on a Tuesday. I think they only sell the Big 12lb bags through. I have seen it sold in smaller bags on Dog Food | Cat Food | FREE Shipping over $49! I have never ordered from them but I know some people who have. If I could not get it though I would Definitely be ordering online. That is how Great I think the food is.

They also have a FaceBook Page you could contact them from!! There are a lot of recommendations/testimonials on their FaceBook Page. They have been revamping their website so I'm not sure if they have their testimonials up on it, yet. I may submit Rileys tummy pictures and see if they want to use them!!


----------

